# ShrimpFever sales for June



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Sales for June.*

Hey everyone, for the remainder of June shrimpfever is going to have a sale of shrimps


Plus freebies of plants along with every purchase.
(limited quantities) 

*Yamatos/Amanos $1.89 ea any size from 1"-2.5" *
These are great for their green hair algae eating abilities.

*Crystal blacks shrimps - $5 ea for ANY GRADE of shrimp.* From C-SS grades! Original prices are from $5.49 - $25.99 ea
Great time to start if you are interested in getting blacks! At a great deal!

*For this CBS deal, a minimum of 5 shrimps of purchase to qualify.*

*Golden Striped Bamboo Shrimps - $3.29 ea original price is $4.99 *
Sizes from 0.75''-2.5''
These guys have beautiful patterns and colors and love aligning themselves agaisnt the current waiting for food to catch onto their "fans". Totally other shrimp friendly and recommend only stock in well established aquariums with supplement feedings.

There are also CRS, tigers, yellows and reds neocaridinas for sale also! I also have shrimp foods and supplies. And a selection of planting tools!

Please pm or email me or even call/text me for anything!

Tommy
ShrimpFever.com
416 616 5883
[email protected]


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Get this stuff while you can! I was there yesterday and can only say wow!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Ordered my cbs yesterday and got them this morning. Cant wait for them to colour up. Great service and cool guy.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you everyone for your support! hope to continue seeing you guys soon.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*pictures of the CBS on SALE*

I realized i didnt post a picture of the CBS here.

Here it is


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

They look good! 


mr_bako said:


> I realized i didnt post a picture of the CBS here.
> 
> Here it is


----------

